# comcast V58 probs



## rwoodruff13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have read through several posts but can't find anyone that has the same issue I am having.

I have a Tivo Roamio Plus with comcast. I have had it for about 3 months now. I had issues getting it setup and paired in the beginning but everything was fine until about a month ago. Randomly I would get the V58 channel not authorized message on all my channels. I would call comcast, they would send a signal and that normally fixed it. For the past month I've had to do this about 8 times. Today it happened again but this time the refresh signal didn't fix it. Of course we go through all the troubleshooting but nothing works so they want to send a tech out. I don't want to do this because I'm sure there is nothing a tech can do from here that a tech over the phone can't do. I've checked my signal levels and they are all fine and I have a comcast STB HD in the back that is working just fine. Has anyone else ever had this issue? I love my tivo but at this point I'm just about fed up with this (not blaming Tivo).

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Preaching to the choir my friend. Scroll down to missing 6th tuner thread. I am getting the same sporadic v58 error and had to disable a tuner to fix it.


----------



## rwoodruff13 (Nov 3, 2013)

PaperFriend said:


> Preaching to the choir my friend. Scroll down to missing 6th tuner thread. I am getting the same sporadic v58 error and had to disable a tuner to fix it.


Weird. I saw those threads but all of my tuners have always worked. So disabling the 5th and 6th fixes the V58 prob?


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

I only disabled one tuner and it fixed my v58 issue. I have 5 perfectly working tuners now. Some future cable card update is supposed to fix the issue. I had to go to settings and channel list, enter a code that tells the TiVo to only use 5 tuners and then I did a restart. No problems since but I hate not having my sixth tuner.


----------



## rwoodruff13 (Nov 3, 2013)

PaperFriend said:


> I only disabled one tuner and it fixed my v58 issue. I have 5 perfectly working tuners now. Some future cable card update is supposed to fix the issue. I had to go to settings and channel list, enter a code that tells the TiVo to only use 5 tuners and then I did a restart. No problems since but I hate not having my sixth tuner.


Thanks for the info. I will give this a try.


----------



## rwoodruff13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tried the switch to 5 tuners, no fix. Tried going down to 4 tuners, still no fix. It's weird, only my local channels are coming through. All others have the V58 error. Comcast says they are sending a refresh signal over and over and that everything looks right in their system for my cable card. No clue what to do.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973

Short answer, you're out of luck until Comcast upgrades the cablecard's firmware to 1.5.3_1101 at least.

I too am plagued by this problem, *and reducing the tuners has not helped.
*
I have about 30 days left (BestBuy return period and an extended Tivo MBG) for Comcast to upgrade, or my Tivo days are over. ( Comcast says 'beginning of 2014' for upgrade in our area - Harford Cty, MD ) (I'm not holding my breath)

Long answer, it's a compatibility issue with the 6-tuner cablecard firmware *and* Tivo.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh, and have you tried rebooting the Roamio and Mini's?

[ This suggestion brought to you by Tivo Tech Support - 'This is the first we've heard of this' department ]


----------



## DoktorSleepless (Jan 27, 2014)

Go into your settings, and manually UNCHECK all the channels you dont get with your cable package. Then pull the power from your TiVo and reboot. You're welcome.


----------



## logand (Feb 11, 2014)

DoktorSleepless said:


> Go into your settings, and manually UNCHECK all the channels you dont get with your cable package. Then pull the power from your TiVo and reboot. You're welcome.


Really, dumbest answer I've ever read on the internet.


----------

